# Just got back from NV



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

and had a blast yote hunting, only got 2 of them but seen alot, apparently there was alot of hunters in the area lately so the dogs were very call shy. The folks in the area sure are nice though and we were able to get permission to hunt their fields. We would see dogs just driving around. I got one at 350 yards with the 204, amazing no dmage to the pelt heck you couldn't even see were it was it. I love that 204. Anyway had a really good time even though we only got 2 dogs.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lets see some pictures.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Be careful, the internet police will accuse you of shooting off of roads, if you're just seeing them while driving around.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I will post pics as soon as I get them, I didn't have a camera so my buddy is going to get them for me.
Also we got off the road before we shot the dog and across the fence.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Can you tell us where in Nevada you were hunting? I respect your right to not say or if you prefer you can PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

no problem, we were between elko and wells on the farm land in starr valley and ruby valley also clover valley south of wells.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

One thing that happenend had me puzzled is at one stand I was in the middle and was doing the calling, after about 40 minutes I was starting to pickup my stuff when I heard a dog howling about 50 yards away I couldn't see it and thought maybe one of my buddies and howled. So I called a little longer but nothing came. When we gathered to talk about it we noticed 4 dogs running out about 700 yards or more. I asked why he had barked he said he thought it was me. Come to find out we had a dog come between us and bark then leave. Made us pretty mad.


----------

